# My new fish



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

It has been several years now since I have had fish, and I finally got to set up a tank again, mostly for my son. I just picked up these three S. jurupari last night and I love them, they are really great. I also have two small black marble veil tail angels so far. 
Not the best pics but here they are!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Very nice collection. Where did pick up these healthy looking fish?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I got them from member er201. The angels came from Pet Smart in Langley.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great! Sorry bout last night again.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries! My son had a late night but these guys were worth it! I actually drove over to Island Pets while I was waiting to buy some fish food lol!


----------

